# I finally got around to getting serious about recording.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a sample recording I did, and all I want to know is it good enough for a demo?


__
https://soundcloud.com/tyrion101%2Fslow-demo


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

I am no recording engineer, but the sound seems fairly good to me. There is a slightly muffled or dulled quality to the sound, which probably is related to the quality of the microphone. Perhaps high overtones are not being recorded.

One option for solo piano is to record a midi performance using a midi keyboard. Then you have your choice of hundreds of sampled pianos for playback. This solves lots of problems, like background noise, clarity in different registers, need for expensive microphones, and so forth.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Very good. Show us more when you think ready.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Truckload said:


> I am no recording engineer, but the sound seems fairly good to me. There is a slightly muffled or dulled quality to the sound, which probably is related to the quality of the microphone. Perhaps high overtones are not being recorded.
> 
> One option for solo piano is to record a midi performance using a midi keyboard. Then you have your choice of hundreds of sampled pianos for playback. This solves lots of problems, like background noise, clarity in different registers, need for expensive microphones, and so forth.


I think it might be the post processing I did, I was trying to make the sound more mellow, I'm rather new to sound editing.


----------

